# Dual monitor problem (second monitor refresh very slow)



## newconroer (Jun 27, 2008)

There's a tech team not far from where I live, setting up some dual monitor systems. They are not running 3d applications, rather a lot of text data in streaming/persistent scrolling format.

Currently they are using AMD X2 6400s, 4GiG DDr2 RAM and a Matrox GPU found here : http://www.dabs.com/productview.aspx?quicklinx=50R8

Originally the guys had been using an Nvidia GTS 512, and found that it couldn't keep up with the refreshing of the scrolling data across the 'second' screen. They then moved to the Matrox because they are designed for this type of thing; and by looking at their products I would have to agree.

However the guys are still facing the same slow response/chugging on the second monitor. They've switched physical monitors and nothing changed.


I've looked at the drivers, the rest of the components, the background services etc. 

Nothing seems to be wrong. The CPU and RAM usage is fine during all of this.

I'm not really big on multiple monitor solutions.

What are some common/known variables that could cause such a response on the second screen?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 27, 2008)

The second monitor is independent of the first. Therefore you must

1./ Set the resolution
2./ Colour depth, AND
3./ Troubleshooting: HARDWARE ACCELERATION TO THE MAX.

Many people forget #3! They assume that they set it for the first monitor and that is enough.

NOTE.
You need administrative rights to alter such a registry setting.

They should also get themselves a copy (copies) of www.ultramon.com

It's a very simple program/utility but it is worth every penny. Really.


----------



## newconroer (Jun 27, 2008)

How does one accelerate the monitor?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 27, 2008)

Right click on a blank part of the desktop on the monitor you want to edit. Select Properties.







Click button ADVANCED






Select TAB Troubleshoot

Slide Hardware acceleration to FULL

APPLY


----------

